# Miracle Detail - One to one polishing course for M & M Detail.



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thought I'd post up some pictures of the one to one training session I carried out today with M & M Detail from Bristol.










































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/ 
3M car care competition: http://www.thecleanestcar.com/


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Is the one2one tuition something that you often do?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

rich1880 said:


> Is the one2one tuition something that you often do?


yes! :buffer:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Is the last picture a box of chocolates that you give to the student? :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice one Paul, thanks for posting :thumb:

That 997.2 GT3 RS looks nice you're both sitting beside there :argie: If that's a car you've worked on I'd like to see the thread of that at some point


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Viper said:


> Nice one Paul, thanks for posting :thumb:
> 
> That 997.2 GT3 RS looks nice you're both sitting beside there :argie: If that's a car you've worked on I'd like to see the thread of that at some point


Thats one that lives in my unit and belongs to my best client...

here's a picture of the GT3RS 997

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=111586&l=7253d487f2&id=100001161643951


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Is the last picture a box of chocolates that you give to the student? :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Lol.

Hope your well mate! :thumb:

Paul


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you offer this tuition to amatures? :detailer:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice one Paul, my little lad likes the red Fiat in the background, he said its Luigi from the cars movie.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work mate and I´m agree with Viper... amazing 997 GT3RS

Kind Regards


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ah so your based on the top gear site.

that RS looks lovely in blue.

Cheesy last pic


----------

